# juvenile a. jacobfriebergi questions



## sicklydfreek (Sep 10, 2013)

Here are my questions. When do they begin to show color? Do the females show any color on their dorsal or anal fins?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Usually around the two to three inch size. Females may show tints of color on outer fins


----------

